# Basic Hook-up Wire



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm looking for a basic hook-up wire to use for my various locomotive conversions to battery. This is what I found that sounds good to me - Silicone Wire - Fine Strand - 24 Gauge, though I have no experience with it. I'm currently using a 22 gauge wire that I got from Radio Shack, but I think it's too thick and stiff.


What do others use?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I use 18 ga silicone between loco and tender and 18 ga reg in tender and loco. I think it's too thin...


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Total:

The reason that I chose the 22 gauge is that what appears to be supplied with the battery JST connectors from G-Scale Graphics for their RailBoss 4. I was assuming that indicates the needed size. Considering the size of the motor wires in the Bachmann locomotives, Shay, Climax, Heisler, Davenport, etc., it was my guess that 22 gauge was sufficient.


I could obviously be wrong and that's why I asked.


I mostly subscribe to the "bigger is better" philosophy, but 18 gauge seems like overkill to me. Why or what is making you want a gauge larger than 18? Or did I misunderstand you and you were saying that my choice of 22 gauge was too thin?

Thanks, Mark


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Depends on what the wire is being used for. 

Power from the batteries and to the motor(s) is better carried on thicker wire, such as # 18 - 20. 
Other general hook up wire for lights, sound etc will be just fine with # 24 - 26. 

Look to see what gauge the actual wire is, not just how thick the plastic coating is.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Mark, 
I did not judge what you use, I merely stated what I use and how I felt about my choice. 
I'm old and analog in thinking. 
I'd go with Tony's suggestions. 

John


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I used 22 AWG hook up wire from my battery car to my units, two USA GP-7's for about ten years with no problems. 

Don


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

John:


I didn't feel "judged". I just wasn't certain what you were implying with the "I think it's too thin..." and was seeking clarification.


The black wires from the trucks to the flicker board are solid and match perfectly with some telco twisted pair that I have. The white wires from that board to the smoke unit are stranded and are 22 gauge. It seems, that at least in this engine (the Shay) they used whatever they had lying around.


I also should have been more specific with my initial post when I said that I felt that the Radio Shack wire was too thick and stiff. I was not referencing the actual copper, but the wire and its insulation. It seemed to me that it is not very flexible and I was concerned about its potential longevity.


I will follow Tony's suggestion and get two different gauges, 18 and 22.


Thanks to all.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The stranded super flexible silicone wire I use I found at a R/C airplane hobby shop. It's top quality. 

Cool 

John


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I like to use 22 ga. stranded wire for everything except power and motor connections, where I use 24 ga. stranded. Never use solid wire. For sound triggers, etc, 24 or even 26 ga. wire is more than sufficient as far as current rating goes, it is just sometimes harder to work with.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Del. 
Not to be picky, but do you really use lighter wire for the power and motors than for general hook up? 

# 24 is lighter than # 22.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 01 Dec 2013 09:01 PM 
Hey Del. 
Not to be picky, but do you really use lighter wire for the power and motors than for general hook up? 

# 24 is lighter than # 22. 
No. That is a typo I meant to fix last night. I use 20 ga. We are traveling, and I am having problems typing on this tablet computer without screwing things up. I guess I got side tracked and forgot to fix it. Things should be back to normal tomorrow. One more day of driving ...


----------

